# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Aide pour un corvidé RP

## Kyt's

Bonsoir,

J'écrivais aujourd'hui dans G&D :
_"Sales journées urbaines :
Hier près du boulot, un chat dans la rue perdu, pas réussi à faire quelque chose. Recherches sur le net, il aurait été vu dans le coin au début du mois (un proprio qui le laisse zoner ?)
Ce matin, devant ma porte d'entrée, je vois un jeune lapin, pas pu l'attraper, je l'ai cherché 2 heures en rentrant du boulot, j'ai laissé des carottes.
En cherchant le lapin, je retombe sur le chat mis à l'abri dans ma SDB il y a bien un an et des poussières (proprio en étage qui le laisse errer dehors toute la journée et voir +).
Retour avec la rencontre d'un jeune corbeau qui semble malade, perché dans un arbre et qu'on approche à 1 mètre sans qu'il bronche (recherche d'aide sur Pie et corneille entre autres).
Fin de parcours avec visite aux canards dont l'eau diminue de + belle et est envahie d'algues sans toujours à l'horizon les travaux prévus depuis belle lurette."_

Je suis retournée encore ce soir pour le lapin, pas vu 


Pour le corvidé, copier/coller de ce que j'ai écris sur le forum pie et corneille :

j'ai vu une corneille (ou un corbeau), oui, en plus, je n'y connais pas grand chose en ces oiseaux, qui me semble assez amorphe, en position de sieste, dans un petit arbre ce midi.
(adresse donnée en MP) 
L'oiseau ne réagit pas quand on s'en approche à 1 mètre.
Que faire ?
Je ne peux l'attraper ni le garder chez moi.
La LPO, je sais que ce n'est pas la peine...
Y a t-il des personnes du 92 qui pourraient jeter un oeil ?




Il était toujours là mais avait changé d'arbre pour aller sur un autre situé environ à 20 mètres du premier, en sautillant ou en volant, ça, je ne sais pas.  

A mon approche, il a peu bougé, s'est montré très intéressé par les croquettes que je mettais au pied de l'arbre.
Il a sautillé sur 2 branches supérieures mais ne s'est pas envolé.

Voici quelques photos (de mauvaise qualité), pauvre petit, il pleut en plus.









Ca permettra quand même que je sache de quelle espèce il s'agit vraiment et de déterminer son âge avec votre regard avisé que je n'ai pas.
Il doit faire dans les 25 cm de la tête à la queue, ses yeux me semblent bleus (pas évident avec la pluie et le soir qui tombe).

Impossible pour moi de l'attraper seule et pour en faire quoi ? J'ai des chats à la maison et ne suis pas là la journée.





Voilà, des connaisseurs, des conseils, de l'aide, des bras, un accueil, une solution...

Merci !

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour
Essaie de contacter Koraly-OISO sur rescue. Elle est spécialiste en faune sauvage. C'est une nouvelle venue.

----------


## Kyt's

Fait, merci  :: 

Mais je pense qu'il y a urgence. ::

----------


## esiocnarf

voici 2 liens qui peuvent vous aider :

http://cpnleffraiedechambray.e-monsi...que-faire.html

http://www.dinosoria.com/grand_corbeau.html

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir
Sans doute un oiseau élevé par l'homme et qui ne sait pas se débrouiller pour trouver sa nourriture.Il n'est pas forcément malade..Tu peux lui tendre le bras et voir s'il vient se poser.Dans tous les cas,je te conseille de l'amener au CEDAF.

----------


## Kyt's

J'en reviens.
Je ne l'ai pas vu. La nourriture laissée a disparu.

----------


## armandine

Je pense que c'est un tout jeune corbeau. Le fait de lui laisser de la nourriture est je pense une bonne idéee. Peut-être par contre pourrais tu la mettre en hauteur car par terre il risque de se faire chopper par un chat ? Mais aussi non rien que par terre cela doit lui permettre de se nourrir. Il y a un site internet consacré au corvidé mais je n'ai pas le lien. Tu pourrais aller y prendre des infos pour voir ce que mange un corbeau car moi j'avoue que je ne sais pas.
Le fait de lui donner à manger va peut-être aussi te permettre de l'approcher et de lui montrer que tu ne lui veux pas de mal.

----------


## twinky

Il semble jeune, perso je ne le laisserais pas.
Essaye de lui donner des vers de farine ou un peu de steack haché voir.

----------


## GG2G

Sa vie est dans la nature....Un petit coup de pouce pour manger est une bonne chose.Il devrait peu à peu se réensauvager et partir avec ses congénères.Tu peux lui donner croquettes chats bien gonflées dans de l'eau,bif haché à 5 pour cent,noix de cajou,pignons de pins,et le must,vers de farine.
Je pense qu'il était mouillé quand tu l'as aperçu ce qui pouvait compromettre son vol.

----------


## Kyt's

J'y suis allée ce matin avant d'aller bosser, je ne l'ai pas vu mais j'ai laissé des croquettes dans la zone.
Ce soir, il était présent, du moins, je l'ai trouvé.
Il était perché dans un autre arbre, plus haut que les fois précédentes, m'a regardée, écoutée.
Il semblait en meilleure forme, a bien suivi du regard pour voir l'endroit du dépôt de croquettes.
Je vais me plonger plus dans l'alimentation mais pensez-vous qu'une petite rasade de pâtée pour chat, en plus des croquettes, lui conviendrait ?
GG2G, je note pour la nourriture (sauf les vers de farine, je n'en ai pas sous la main et je me vois mal m'en trimballer plein les poches  ).

----------


## yozochoco

Je vous conseille également de l'emmener au CEDAF (Centre de la faune sauvage ) à l'Ecole nationale vétérinaire de Maisons-alfort. Ils pourront lui faire un check-up et le garder quelques temps pour pouvoir le relâcher en pleine forme.

----------


## Kyt's

Il n'y a pas que des bons échos du CEDAF, loin de là, et je n'ai pas envie de l'arracher à sa vie dehors pour l'y mener, je préfère trouver une autre solution si besoin.

----------


## GG2G

Tu as tout à fait raison.Le Cedaf est pour le cas ou l'oiseau aurait besoin de soins.Il faut juste surveiller qu'il ne s'approche pas de"trop près"de l'ètre humain.Cela pourrait ètre dangereux pour lui.
La seule chose qui me gène,est qu'il ressemble à un Choucas sur la photo....Ils dorment en dortoirs.Celui-ci,pourrait bien ètre quand même un oiseau élevé par l'homme.Si c'est le cas,espèrons qu'il l'oubliera très vite.!

----------


## Kyt's

S'il a besoin de soins et que du coup je l'attrape pour le faire soigner, il ira chez mon veto et/ou un autre capable d'aide.

Pour le contact avec l'humain, oui, c'est un point critique... 
Je viens vers lui doucement sans faire de grands gestes et en lui parlant -et il se montre attentif- mais je ne voudrais pas qu'il "s'apprivoise".
Il ne semble pas craintif de l'humain malgré tout, est-ce parce que, peut-être, certains s'arrêtent (je n'en ai pas vu et j'essaie de rester discrète pour ne pas attirer l'attention) ou, en effet, serait-il un perdu/échappé/largué de l'humain ?
On m'a ailleurs en effet parlé de choucas...

----------


## GG2G

C'est une hypothèse.En tous cas,si c'est bien un choucas il est anormal qu'il soit seul.Observe bien car malheureusement s'il a tendance à venir vers toi,il risque d'aller vers d'autres!!!qui ne seront pas aussi bien intentionné que toi.J'ai 3 petits choucas élevés par l'homme....ils sont libres avec volière ouverte à dispo.Personne ne part et ma plus ancienne pensionnaire est là depuis 2009...
Le soir venu,tu ne devrais plus le voir,si c'est le cas,oui c'est anormal.

----------


## Zabou 95

Moi aussi, je viens de découvrir cette si belle histoire ! ... j'adôôôre !  Merci de nous l'avoir fait partager !

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro dans son arbre (ouaip, search...)

----------


## nat34

Trouvé

----------


## Houitie

j'adore les aventures de Crocro !

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro du soir :
(la photo est mauvaise, sic)

----------


## nat34

Crocro du soir, espoir

----------


## Kyt's

Images pas bonnes mais un beau Crocro du Nouvel An !

----------


## armandine

Le principal et le plus important c'est que Crocro soit toujours la, vivant et apparemment en bonne sante. 
Il sait te dire qu'il est toujours la, dans ton entourage. 
Ce sont vraiment de beaux oiseaux. Plusieurs logent dans un immense sapin pas loin de la maison et je suis toujours heureuse de les voir et de les entendre. Mais pour toi, il y a un veritable lien affectif et ca c'est vraiment genial.

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro m'a suivie de la sortie du magasin bio à notre point de rendez-vous en volant, se perchant comme à son habitude d'arbres en réverbères. Son ami(e) est venu nous rejoindre pour le petit goûter du jour.

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro m'a repérée et m'observe de tout là-haut.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





Il vient et me suit. 








Ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il se perche à côté du Franprix et m'attend à la sortie et on reprend notre chemin !  ::

----------


## armandine

C'est epoustoufflant... Il te reconnait d'aussi haut parmi tous les humains. Tu es vraiment en charmante compagnie et le chemin doit etre drolement agreable avec lui.

----------


## Kyt's

J'ai zoomé parce qu'il est R+10 sur la photo 1.  :: 

Il me fait son vol plané lorsqu'il me voit et me suit d'arbres en réverbères puis vient au sol lorsque je dépose le p'tit casse-croûte de l'amitié.
Son acolyte est plus méfiant mais finit par atterrir pour festoyer.

Je n'arrive pas à filmer tout ça toute seule malheureusement. Si je suis accompagnée, il attend de me voir seule et il semble vouloir garder son droit à l'image...  ::

----------


## monloulou

J'adore lire cette belle histoire d'amour entre le corbeau et l'humaine Kyt's qui dure depuis plus de 4 ans  ::  bravo

----------


## Kyt's

_Maître Crocro sur un immeuble perché
Tenait en son bec rien du tout
Madame Kyt's le regard élevé
Salua son ami en tendant son cou
Hey bonsoir Monsieur le Crocro
Que vous êtes joli !
Que vous me semblez beau !_

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro me suit chez moi  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro nous regarde









Et on regarde Crocro...

----------


## armandine

Est ce que tu penses qu'il sait ou tu habites et que tu peux le voir ?

----------


## Kyt's

Oui, j'en suis certaine ; il ne se poste pas là par hasard ! D'ailleurs, il me suit du regard. S'il n'y avait pas les chats, il viendrait probablement sur le balcon.

----------


## krissou

Dans un autre genre, je connaissais une personne qui nourrissait un goeland. Il avait fini par entrer par la fenêtre pour venir manger chez elle (elle avait aussi des chats mais les oiseaux affamés peuvent parfois devenir téméraires !)

----------


## Kyt's

Mon balcon est grillagé, il ne pourrait y venir.
Crocro ne compte plus sur moi pour se nourrir (contrairement à lorsqu’il était juvénile et ne sachant voler).
C’est ça qui est magique, sa relation à moi n’est plus le fait de la dépendance.  ::

----------


## armandine

Quelle intelligence, quelle observation et surtout quel amour. Ce serait genial s'il pouvait venir sur ton balcon (dans une autre vie ou tu n'aurais pas des chats).... Il viendrait surement a l'interieur de ton appart....
C'est vraiment magique et tellement merveilleux et inattendu une telle relation et un tel amour.

----------


## Kyt's

Me suis inquiétée ces derniers jours : pas de Crocro en vue et le secteur est truffé de pièges empoisonnés contre les rats (j'en ai retiré pas mal).



Puis en fin d'après-midi :

----------


## Houitie

C est le printemps, crocro fait peut être son nid!?

----------


## phacélie

Et/ou se nourrit assez dans le nid des autres...

----------


## armandine

Quel soulagement....

----------


## Drine

J'adore votre histoire  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Je me suis absentée presque 2 semaines et hier soir, qui m'a suivie ?  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  fidèle compagnon

----------


## nat34

Il vient aux nouvelles

----------


## Kyt's

Aux nouvelles et au goûter !  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro est venu me voir et il a eu sa petite collation  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

https://www.dauphinlibre.be/les-corn...t-des-cadeaux/

----------


## Kyt's

J'aimerais que les habitants de la ville disparaissent un instant pour que je puisse passer un vrai long moment, sans discrétion et en totale liberté d'action avec Crocro sans craindre leur regard et leur méchanceté.
Je crois que Crocro aussi aimerait cela.

----------


## monloulou

Aménager un petit coin du balcon avec plateau, verdure, miam à l'abri des regards des chats ?  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Impossible  ::

----------


## monloulou

Je comprends, pfff

----------


## Houitie

Une fenêtre chez toi ou les chats n ont pas accès?

----------


## Kyt's

::

----------


## phacélie

https://twitter.com/30millionsdamis/...87789947297792

----------


## Kyt's

Incroyable Crocro qui surgit d'un coup à ma rencontre alors que cela faisait des jours et des jours que je n'étais pas là  ::

----------


## monloulou

Fidèle ami "elle est rentrée enfin !"  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Quelle belle amitié

----------


## Kyt's

Je ne le vois plus depuis le 24 août.
Ça m’inquiète  ::

----------


## Houitie

Oh non. J espère qu il va re apparaître!

----------


## Kyt's

Moi aussi.
Non seulement je ne le vois pas mais je ne lentends plus. (Il se perche très souvent face à mon balcon).
Beaucoup de copains pigeons ont disparu également.
Jai patrouillé plusieurs fois ces derniers longs jours, sans succès.
Le 24, ça ferait 5 ans...

----------


## monloulou

Oh mince, comme les pigeons j'espère qu'il est juste parti le temps de trouver de la nourriture ou pour éduquer ses petits s'il en a eu.

----------


## Chouck

Oh non, j'espère qu'il va vite réapparaître.

----------


## phacélie

Ça n'était jamais arrivé auparavant qu'il s'absente ::

----------


## Kyt's

Si mais, je ne sais pas, là, ça me contrarie, ça m’inquiète. Pour rien peut-être, en tout cas j’espère...

----------


## titia20090

Tous les jours je viens voir si tu as revu Crocro.... 
Je me dis que s'il était revenu tu l'aurais partagé ici.... 
J'espère que la bonne nouvelle va arriver...

----------


## superdogs

::  je n'avais pas suivi..

----------


## titia20090

Kyts ? Toujours pas de nouvelle de crocro?  ::

----------


## Zabou 95

??? ...  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Toujours rien...  ::

----------


## phacélie

:Frown:

----------


## Jo_77

Je croise les doigts pour que Crocro refasse son apparition en pleine forme ! Cette histoire est tellement touchante, je me souviens avoir lu tout le sujet d'une traite, comme un feuilleton  ::

----------


## Mam Bo

Oh non  ::  j'espère que Crocro va bien et qu'il va vite revenir te voir. Quelle merveilleuse amitié  ::

----------


## dogeorge



----------


## krissou

Kyt's, tu disais que des pigeons avaient disparu aussi. Sont-ils revenus ? As tu enquêté pour savoir si la mairie n'aurait pas pris des mesures anti-pigeons qui auraient pu éloigner aussi Crocro ? Ou bien une copro du quartier aurait elle installé des dispositifs anti oiseaux ?

----------


## Kyt's

Je ne sais pas...
J’espère qu’il va bien. Il me manque tellement.  ::

----------


## del28

::

----------


## phacélie

Toujours absent je suppose ?  :Frown:

----------


## Kyt's

J’ai eu l’impression que avant-hier...
L’oiseau s’est perché sur un réverbère, a regardé, m’a observée longuement, est venu vers moi pour manger ce que j’avais déposé.

----------


## monloulou

Le froid revient avec quelques oiseaux dont Crocro je l'espère...

----------


## Kyt's

:Pom pom girl: J’ai vu Crocro 2 fois aujourd’hui !  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## monloulou

Je le savais youpi youpi  ::

----------


## superdogs

::   :Pom pom girl:  je suis bien contente pour lui.. et pour toi aussi Kyt's. S'il pouvait, il te raconterait ses aventures... pendant qu'il te manquait !

----------


## Chouck

:Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Zabou 95

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## krissou

Waouh ! enfin !  :Pom pom girl:  :: 

Il va falloir qu'il te donne des explications, ça ne se fait pas de disparaître comme ça ! on s'est fait un sang d'encre !

----------


## del28

:Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

Oui, un sang d’encre !

Il s’est un peu éloigné du secteur. 

J’étais juste question heure et j’ai changé mon chemin mais lorsque j’ai vu une corneille se percher, me suivre, se percher en me suivant, me regarder si particulièrement, mon cœur a fait des bonds ! Idem au retour (autre trajet que l’habituel).
J’ai donné à manger et aucun doute : c’était mon Crocro ! Magique  ::

----------


## monloulou

Alors Kyt's, Crocro a t-il repris ses habitudes ?

----------


## Zabou 95

???  oui, on attend des nouvelles (bonnes, bien sûr !)

----------


## krissou

oui, Kyt's, des nouvelles ?

----------


## Kyt's

Ce soir, Crocro n'est pas venu se percher sur mon épaule mais presque (à 50 cm et sur une barrière à ma hauteur) !
C'était complètement inattendu (et à un moment où je sortais avec la tête pleine de contrariétés).
Il est ensuite allé se percher dans un arbre derrière moi au lieu de me suivre, comme pour me dire "tu vois, je suis toujours là, je ne t'ai pas oubliée même si désormais j'ai construit ma vie avec mes congénères" (je l'ai vu aussi quelques jours avant Noël avec sa famille).
Alors oui, nos multiples rencontres me manquent mais il est là, bien en vie, 5 ans après notre rencontre !

----------


## nat34

Génial

----------


## krissou

Tu dis que tu l'as vu avant Noel avec sa famille, raconte ! il était avec un groupe ? avec des petits ?

----------


## Kyt's

Oui un groupe, son(sa) partenaire et probablement leur progéniture et il s’est émancipé, je ne le vois quasi plus avec son changement de secteur.

J’ai eu une sacrée frousse ce matin car, avec les grèves, je prends un autre bus bien plus loin. Une corneille qui me regardait à l’arrêt a failli se faire faucher par le véhicule puis s’est perchée juste au-dessus de moi sur un arbre, toujours en m’observant.
Tout ça s’est passé très vite et j’ai eu la boule au bide toute la journée.

Suis ressortie ce soir dans notre coin et qui est venu ??? ... 
... Crocro a eu son p’tit goûter  :Smile:

----------


## krissou

C'est dingue cette histoire tout de même. Ton crocro s'est trouvé une famille mais il n'oublie pas vos petits rendez vous !

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro se fait bien rare depuis quil a élargi son territoire et fondé sa famille...
Mais il est venu à ma rencontre ce matin, jétais toute surprise et émue ! Il a eu sa petite collation  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

::  il t'attendait...

----------


## Zabou 95

Quelle belle histoire ! ... merci pour les nouvelles !  ::

----------


## armandine

La periode de nidification va bientot recommencer. Ce n"est pas facile pour les corbeaux et les pies qui cherchent des arbres tres hauts. En ce moments j"entend beaucoup les pies et les corbeaux ont disparu. L'annee derniere, les corbeaux ont niche dans un grand sapin pres de chez moi. Mais une tempete a du tuer leur petit car ils sont partis peu apres. Donc ce ne doit pas etre facile pour eux de trouver un territoire.

----------


## superdogs

En tout cas, pies et corbeaux/corneilles n'ont pas disparu de chez moi.. J'en vois tous les jours, dans "mes" arbres ou les conifères autour.


J'aime beaucoup les pies, avec leur livrée de gala !

----------


## Kyt's

Cette sale période aura au moins un « avantage » : Crocro vient se percher chaque matin et chaque soir sur l’immeuble en face de chez moi et on se regarde longuement.
Je sors très très peu mais à chaque fois, j’ai mon lot de nourriture (pour les oiseaux, les chats...) que je distribue sur mon passage et Crocro vient à ma rencontre et attend son petit casse-croûte.  ::

----------


## Zabou 95

Quel plaisir de lire la suite de cette si belle histoire ! Merci ! ...

----------


## Kyt's

Aujourd'hui

----------


## superdogs

Tu as revu Crocro, Kyt's ?

----------


## armandine

C'est vrai que cela fait longtemps que nous n'avons pas eu de nouvelles.

----------


## Kyt's

Avec les jours raccourcis, les rencontres sont rares et Crocro a agrandi son secteur et sa famille.

Mais oui, il est toujours là !
Par exemple aujourdhui, en fin daprès-midi alors que je poussais le portail, il sest perché dun coup juste au-dessus de moi en me regardant  :Smile: 
Je lui ai donné à manger (la photo nest pas bonne mais bon...) Crocro est là !  :: 




Spoiler:

----------


## doriant

c quand meme dingue cette relation !! on pourrait imaginer qu'etant sauvage, distant ces derniers temps et oqp à ses affaires, il aurait oublié mais non, tu fais bien partie de sa vie et de ses objectifs. C'est une sacrée preuve d'amitié et d'intelligence chez cet oiseau sil fallait encore la demontrer. et ca fait plaisir a suivre !!

----------


## Kyt's

Mon Crocro m’a repérée ce soir, hop un petit dîner fortuit pour lui et une grande joie pour moi   ::

----------


## krissou

> Mon Crocro ma repérée ce soir, hop un petit dîner fortuit pour lui et une grande joie pour moi


Tu lui donnes quoi comme friandises à ton Crocro ? Je nourris quelques "crocro" dans mon jardin en leur offrant quelques croquettes pour chats qu'ils s'empressent de venir récupérer.

----------


## Kyt's

Dans son jeune temps, je lui donnais de la « pâtée » (version bouchées surtout) pour chats.
Là, comme je ne le vois plus régulièrement, il a des croquettes. Il est marrant car parfois, il fait comme au début et va les tremper dans une flaque d’eau.

----------


## krissou

> Là, comme je ne le vois plus régulièrement, il a des croquettes. Il est marrant car parfois, il fait comme au début et va les tremper dans une flaque d’eau.


Moi aussi, ils faisaient ça avec les croquettes que je leur donnais. Je pense que quand le format est un peu trop gros, c'est sec à avaler. Du coup, j'ai acheté des croquettes plus petites (premier prix pour chats) et maintenant c'est bon, ils ne les font plus tremper.

Par contre, ils gardent l'habitude de faire tremper leurs trouvailles (pain sec, morceaux de pizza) dans mes récipients à eau. Ils reviennent parfois plusieurs heures après pour le manger, une fois que c'est bien imbibé !

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro du jour qui fourre son goûter plein son bec et va enfouir une partie de son butin !

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro pluvieux mais Crocro heureux !

----------


## Kyt's

Il pleuvait et commençait à faire sombre hier soir quand je suis rentrée.
Je m'engouffre dans le hall, la porte se referme et en tournant la tête, je vois Crocro derrière la vitre à me regarder.
Je ressors pour distribution de nourriture et son binôme arrive pour partager le petit festin.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Crocro sur un panneau perché   :: 




Spoiler:

----------

